# standard 3.545 or tomei 3.692 or 4.11 final gear



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

What do you think would be the best final gear set for an r34 for best response. with getrag box and a 2.8 stroker combo with 2860 -5 turbos, this is for a daily driven car and some track days car.
some people say that the 3.545 over 500hp is preferred, what do you think???
give me your opinions.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I think you will find the info your after in a thread that was going a few months ago. I cant remember if it was about top speed but it discussed gearing, diffs and gear boxes.

I no the was a table/chart/calulation for the various combinations of finals ratio's, diffs etc.

R.I.P.S might be able to help

Baz


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Here you go, search button is your friend!!!!

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/132135-gearing-down-r34-33-gts-4-diffs-questions.html

In the first post is a link to the thread I was talking about regarding the top speed etc


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

4.4 from a gts4 will allow you too accelerate faster with the lowest top speed

3.5 r34gtr diffs will accelerate the slowest with the highest top speed


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

rockabilly said:


> 4.4 from a gts4 will allow you too accelerate faster with the lowest top speed
> 
> 3.5 r34gtr diffs will accelerate the slowest with the highest top speed


I know this and about the speed range with every diff ratio i even have 
The calculator for the ratios if you read in tomei website about their ratio
Recoment their ratio to be used up to 500 hp cars my question is what do you think would be the best set up for stroked 2.8 with the -5 and over 670hp
Give me your opinions.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

track car only 4.4

road car 4.11

motorway cruiser 3.5


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I have to decide tomei 3.69 or 4.111
Did anyone tried the tomei ones?


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Mines have used 4.111 on their track R34 which IIRC is about 650hp. I assume they know what they are doing so I would personally go with that. But you say you are using the car a lot for road, so maybe not... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Don't forget the mines is a 2.6l, and nismo where using the 3.7 instead 
So would the 3.7 the same on 2.8l like the 4.1 on a 2.6l??


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

DrGtr said:


> Don't forget the mines is a 2.6l, and nismo where using the 3.7 instead
> So would the 3.7 the same on 2.8l like the 4.1 on a 2.6l??


Ella levendi,
There are a few guys here that use the R34 Getrag (6-speed) in their track cars with 4.111 gears. I have heard good reports from one guy who has this combo and he is very much in favour of it; but it is a track car only. His car is fully built 2.8 with dry sump and HKS 2530's.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

4.11s


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot this is what i wanted to know to be honest i was going for the tomei ones but you have convinced me to go for the 4.1s
i hope i will not regret it by being too short.
Michali megale if you have the chance to speak to him ask him if he thinks this combo would be good for the town.
Rob do you have any from an r33vspec for sale? let me know.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

DrGtr said:


> Thanks a lot this is what i wanted to know to be honest i was going for the tomei ones but you have convinced me to go for the 4.1s
> i hope i will not regret it by being too short.
> Michali megale if you have the chance to speak to him ask him if he thinks this combo would be good for the town.
> Rob do you have any from an r33vspec for sale? let me know.


On 4.1s you might find first a little short but it will be fine for motorway cruising as it will still be geared for 200mph all be it at about 8500rpm.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

blue34 said:


> On 4.1s you might find first a little short but it will be fine for motorway cruising as it will still be geared for 200mph all be it at about 8500rpm.


Any way i wont ever be able to run that speed even in a track now about the first gear will use it just for start so i dont mind so much about it i just wouldnt like to cruise in the motorway 120km at more than 3000rpm.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I think you are over complicating it....
Why not drive it with the standard diff, then see if its too tall...
4.11 would not be my first choice for a 2.8


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I think you are over complicating it....
> Why not drive it with the standard diff, then see if its too tall...
> 4.11 would not be my first choice for a 2.8


I know that its not too tall even as stock but it could be shorter as we can almost never run so much anyway. even for drag you can never go to the top speed so my theory is that if i don't loose or reduce from my time for drag just in case i want to have fun with some friend challenging me, i know in track will be def faster with shorter ratio so whats the point of having it there if i can improve my overall times with shorter diff ratio, and if rob recomends 4.11 he have a lot of experience to say that. 
rob did any customer have ever use 4.11 with getrag and an rb30?
Glen you are making my life much difficult as you are making me think of it all over.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Go the 4.111's, PM me if you want more information.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

DrGtr said:


> rob did any customer have ever use 4.11 with getrag and an rb30?


Yes, check out the Borg thread in the projects section, I've just posted some video's which will give you an idea of that combination.

Rob


----------

